# Help identify this nakiri please



## MoabDave (Oct 23, 2020)

My wife and I got this for a wedding present in 1995. I've often wondered about is origins. Thanks to this forum and the miracle of you tube, it's sharp again.


----------



## abm1086 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi
I think is this one Kumagoro Hocho, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Western design hocho | Dictum

I have a petty


----------



## MoabDave (Oct 23, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## McMan (Oct 23, 2020)

AKA "Dojo" in the US:


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------

